# Let's see your deer Catoosa/Walker



## debo (Oct 21, 2007)

Just would like to see your deer or deer's killed from these .Also Dade if got some pic's post them.I'll post mine a little later waiting on my brother-in-law to get me his he's took off of Pigeon Mtn from last 20 years.


----------



## kbotta (Oct 22, 2007)

Now - those i want to see!!!


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Oct 23, 2007)

yeah...bring them pictures on...


----------



## debo (Oct 25, 2007)

*Here they are*

These are some of my brother-in-laws deer off of Pigeon.    The 10 ptr scored in the 130's and is listed in the Walker Co top 10 bucks.


----------



## kbotta (Oct 26, 2007)

Them are some mighty fine ones right there!
Did he get them back when they were on trophy mgmt?
I was not down here when they were on that, but have heard "stories" of the year when they went off of it. Said it was a blood bath.
Does he hunt on top? Curious.
Thanks for the pics!!!
Kevin


----------



## debo (Oct 26, 2007)

Some yes and some no  his last one was 2yr's ago.He still got 5 more to send me. The 10 was killed on top but he scout's the heck out of that Mtn and found them all over. Just hunt's the one not so pressured. He want tell me all his spots but has give me some.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Oct 26, 2007)

awsome!! that got me ready and rarin to go...


----------



## Wang Dang (Oct 26, 2007)

2004 8 Point.   Killed in the Kensington area.


----------



## debo (Oct 26, 2007)

wang dang good looking deer and man he got some mass for around here


----------



## Wang Dang (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Debo.


----------



## kbotta (Oct 29, 2007)

You get those other pics, those are nice!!


----------



## debo (Oct 29, 2007)

Here are 3 deer I've mounted from Walker County.  The first one is from 94' season.  The second one is from 01' season.  The last one is from Pigeon lastyear.


----------



## kbotta (Oct 30, 2007)

That last one looks like he's been drug a little ways LOL!
Nice deer man!!
Kev
Tx for the pics!!


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Oct 31, 2007)

nice deer there debo..


----------



## Wang Dang (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice collection Debo!


----------



## syates32 (Nov 8, 2007)

Here is a 12 point I killed 2 years ago in Catoosa County I green scored him in the 130's.


----------



## debo (Nov 9, 2007)

Awsome Buck Syates32 love how those main beam's just about touch. That young man with you get to help you drag it.He look's tickled to be their.Got to love showing them what's could be the end of a good hunt


----------



## Trizey (Nov 9, 2007)

Here are a couple of small bucks....  I haven't deer hunted around here since 2004.
2004






2002


----------



## MCG DAWG (Nov 9, 2007)

Here's one from this year, Walker County.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Nov 12, 2007)

Keep them coming..nice deer there boys..


----------



## debo (Nov 12, 2007)

Buckys Pro man you are running out of wall lol. That center buck he come from around here love that board he's on


----------



## debo (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey Buckys Pro you any kin to some Watson you look like someone I know


----------



## debo (Aug 6, 2008)

Anything new from 2007. Post them


----------



## murray_deerhunter08 (Sep 4, 2008)

*pigeon mtn in 2007*

i got this 7 pointer on the last day of the last hunt of 2007,had out a lil tinks 69,he came through the woods like he had a can of whoop @&# for somebody.When i hear him comming i thought to my self"dang,thats the 3rd person ive seen walking through the woods,i was wrong!!He was my biggest buck to date till i shot my 11 pointer on cohutta wma.This will always be my favorite buck though because my dad was with me that morning,for those that can still hunt with ya dads,ya better do it,dont think mine will make it to the woods to many more seasons


----------



## murray_deerhunter08 (Sep 4, 2008)

*better pic*

here's a pic after mounted


----------



## NorthGa.Sportsman (Sep 4, 2008)

I killed my avatar in walker county on 11-16-04 gross is 129 and some change.Also killed my first deer in walker county nice perfect 8 also, it scored 108 and some change.I have it mounted also.


----------



## orangesmoke20 (Oct 2, 2008)

got this one in my avatar on november 10 2007 ,scored 138 1/4,walker county-national forest


----------

